# Fermaid O



## RegionRat (Jan 1, 2013)

I just started 5 gal batch of wine this AM. I was gonna try Fermaid - O for the first time. The package says 1.5g per gal of must. From what I have read you put in 1/2 (3.75g) when the yeast is pitched and the other 1/2 when the SG has dropped to 50% of the starting SG.

Yes, no?


RR


----------



## Deezil (Jan 1, 2013)

I believe its at 1/3 of sugar depletion, not half.

Half the total dosage in the beginning, then the other half at 1/3 finished

If your starting SG is 1.090, then your second addition would be at 1.060 as opposed to 1.045


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 1, 2013)

Deezil said:


> I believe its at 1/3 of sugar depletion, not half.
> 
> Half the total dosage in the beginning, then the other half at 1/3 finished
> 
> If your starting SG is 1.090, then your second addition would be at 1.060 as opposed to 1.045



Nice.... Will do that. 

Oh, thanks for the quick reply....

RR


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 1, 2013)

RR, if you divide it into 3 and add it at the begining of fermentation and then on the second and third day.
Staggered Nutrient Addition helps the yeast build up to the point where it is self-sustaining during the majority fermentation, nutrients allow robust, healthy cell reproduction and development, and gives it the necessary nutrients during the most active fermentations, the first three days.
This has been used with meads for years, and a lot of wine makers are staggering their nutrients.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 1, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> RR, if you divide it into 3 and add it at the begining of fermentation and then on the second and third day.
> Staggered Nutrient Addition helps the yeast build up to the point where it is self-sustaining during the majority fermentation, nutrients allow robust, healthy cell reproduction and development, and gives it the necessary nutrients during the most active fermentations, the first three days.
> This has been used with meads for years, and a lot of wine makers are staggering their nutrients.



That make sense... I will do this in the morning... Woooo hooooo first batch of 2013


----------

